# Legal way To ship plant to canada



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm am currently in hong kong and see lots of cheap plants. Any legal way to ship them to Canada like declaring them at the immigration?


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

get an import / export lic

It is fairly easy to do.

If you are shipping from HK to yourself then that is another matter.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

J-P said:


> get an import / export lic
> 
> It is fairly easy to do.
> 
> If you are shipping from HK to yourself then that is another matter.


I am coming back with the plants. Can u plz tell me the details? Thz


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Can I simply declare it at the immigration ?


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

If you declare, they most likely will QT the plants and that means they will die.
If you don't then you run the risk of getting a fine.

It is easiest if you know someone that has a business running and ask permission to use their import / export licence.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

you need a phytosanitary certificate from HK and in order to get they. they will quarantine plants. The certificate usually costs around $85 for how many plants I am not too sure of.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

What about sending them through air mail or parcel? That's what eBay sellers do


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

if i choose to send by mail, should i put my name on it?


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

alexxa said:


> What about sending them through air mail or parcel? That's what eBay sellers do


thing is, they do it illegally.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

But if I don't put my name on it, would I still get in trouble when the custom find it?


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

alexxa said:


> But if I don't put my name on it, would I still get in trouble when the custom find it?


aquatic magic on ebay ship things like moss all the time but if customs (CBSA) finds it. What has happened in the states before is the item is held and then a letter is sent with a fine of $200 to be paid then released back to you. Whether you write a real name or not. The letter would be sent to whatever address the package is addressed to. However, that was the case with illegal shipping of live animals "shrimp" which is usually allowed to be hand carried back. However in the case of plants which isn't even allowed to be hand carried back. I wouldn't be surprised if stiffer fines/ penalties would be put in place. Best way is just to get a phytosanitary certificate.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

There is a reason why it's illegal to ship or bring in plants without declaring them to customs or getting a phytosanitary certificate. Alot of plants can carry disease that may affect the local plants or fauna in Canada. To save a few bucks, I don't really think its worth getting a fine or morally right to sneak in plants that havent been inspected and may be contaminated. Also once you try to sneak in something and if you get caught, you get put on the alert list which means every single time you fly or leave Canada, when you come back, you will be searched. Also the people traveling with you may get searched as well. Your name will remain on the list until it gets bumped down. This may take years depending. I would just pay the higher price.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Ebi-Ken said:


> aquatic magic on ebay ship things like moss all the time but if customs (CBSA) finds it. What has happened in the states before is the item is held and then a letter is sent with a fine of $200 to be paid then released back to you. Whether you write a real name or not. The letter would be sent to whatever address the package is addressed to. However, that was the case with illegal shipping of live animals "shrimp" which is usually allowed to be hand carried back. However in the case of plants which isn't even allowed to be hand carried back. I wouldn't be surprised if stiffer fines/ penalties would be put in place. Best way is just to get a phytosanitary certificate.


So the fine is sent to the address on the mail?


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

alexxa said:


> So the fine is sent to the address on the mail?


of course. The receiver is suppose to be aware of all laws of items entering into Canada so if there is any fines it would be the receiver. It would never be sent to the sender because the sender is only sending what the receiver requests. Senders don't check whether the item the receiver wants is legally allowed in their country or not so it is the responsibility of the receiver.


----------

